# R35 Rear undertray wanted



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Looking for an R35 rear Undertray with light

Message me with what you have please, same style as in the picture.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

John Morgan has the ali ones made


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Richard,

It is the undertray and light I was looking for, only pics I could find also had the diffuser fins by John Morgan.

Apologies for the confusion.

Hugh


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

AutoTorque do them too.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a 2017 undertray with the extra vent for gearbox cooling but I don’t have a spare rear light.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Richard,

Will text you and get some pics and prices


----------

